# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  فيروز وفنجان قهوتك الصباحية

## mylife079

دخلك يا طير الوروار رحلك من صوبن مشوار 
و سلملي عالحبايب و خبرني بحالن شو صار 
عاتلال الشمس المنسيي على ورق الدلب الأصفر 
إنطرونا هنا شويي شويي و تصير الدنيي تزغر 
و بكروم التين ينده تشرين يا حبيبي 
ياما بسكوت الأمريي بسمع صوتك يندهلي 
ليليي و خوفي ليليي يعوا شي مرا أهلي 
و تتعب أسرار تحزن أسرار يا حبيبي 


***

اسعد الله صباحكم 

فيروز تغني ...

وفي يديك فنجان قهوتك الصباحية 

وانت جالس بين الورد

.

.

اترك لكم حرية التعبير 



وصباحك عذب كصوت فيروز 

وعطر بعطر الورد والريحان

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يا سلام عليك يا محمد ما في بعد فيروز مع فنجان نسكافيه او قهوة عالصبح ويكون الجو بارد والدنيا بتشتي بكون الوضع حلووو

هاي حبيتها اكثر شي بالتوجيهي ايام ما كنا ننحت كنت اصحى على اذان الفجر اصلي الفجر واعمل كاسة نسكافيه واسمع فيروز وادرس رياضيات...عنجد احلى صف مر علي بالحياة التوجيهي

----------


## mylife079

والله يا احمد ايام حلوة كانت 


مر عندي على الاكسبيه

----------


## حسان القضاة

فيروز ..وفنجان قهوتي السادة ..وارجيلتي ..وعيون عليا ..اجتمعنا اليوم 
"يخرب بيت عيونك يا عليا شو حلوين " ...الصباح مع اغاني فيروز دوما مختلف 
تحية صباحية لعليا وعيونها النعسه ..تحية للسماء في عينيها ..لعطرها..وجنونها ..وابتسام عينيها 
تحية للصباحات التي باتت لا تأتي الا بها 
تحية للمساءات التي لا تكون الا بعينيها 
تحية ..بطعم قهوتي الساده 
صباحكم سكر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صباحكم فيروزي  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

صباح الخير

----------


## حبيبة نايف

كان هذا صباحي يوميا
لكن بعد الزواج كلشي تغير للأحسن طبعا وصار صباحي عالقرآن حتى أعود ولادي عهالنظام 
بس مازال فنجان القهوة والجريدة أمر ضروري
أشكرك أخي رجعتني 4 سنين ورا

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا اختي على المرور الله يحفظلك اولادك 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع حلو صدقا  :SnipeR (33): 

لي عودة

----------


## mylife079

شكرا طوق الياسمين نحن بانتظارك

----------


## mylife079

صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## mylife079



----------

